
Ask HN: How much are broken wings of a netadmin that cannot write code? - cyberpingu
Hello HN,<p>in a net security environment, what&#x27;s the best programming language you suggest to learn? I can only script in bash, since on my job I did never need any other language, but lately I feel half useless. I mainly parse logfiles and administer security devices (CISCO, linux servers).
======
ymse
Python is the #1 language for Net/Dev Ops. Knowing a little will go a long way
once you start managing everything with Salt or Ansible (both written and
extended in Python).

Here's a good introduction:
[https://www.learnpythonthehardway.org/](https://www.learnpythonthehardway.org/)

~~~
cyberpingu
Thanks for your suggestion, I shall follow it!

